# Russell!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I hardly ever get pictures of him cause he runs when he sees the camera...turkey jerky strips do the trick! lol. He's going to be 2 already on May 29. He's in desperate need of a grooming...










one of him in midyawn, lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Camera shy, hey? LOL Love his face and expression and especially his really black nose!
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I just love Russell! I'm a sucker for the scruffy terrier face.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Hes a doll! Gotta love that face!


----------

